# Started new one...



## asifmuju (Aug 15, 2017)

Devoloping...


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Amazing detail!


----------



## asifmuju (Aug 15, 2017)

*..*



dickhutchings said:


> Amazing detail!


Thank you brother.


----------



## asifmuju (Aug 15, 2017)

Slow & Steady...


----------



## Jm321 (Nov 18, 2017)

Wow, I really like it. How big is the grid that your using?


----------



## asifmuju (Aug 15, 2017)

*..*



Jm321 said:


> Wow, I really like it. How big is the grid that your using?


Since I am fond of perfection, I am using 1.5 cm x 1.5 cm grid. I know there is different opinions for using grid, But somehow I am forced to use for my satisfaction :smile:


----------



## Jm321 (Nov 18, 2017)

Nice! I think grids can be very helpful to help people learn to draw. I'm still pretty new to drawing, I use a 1 inch by 1 inch grid on my drawings and it helps me to draw more accurately for sure.


----------

